# Norco 2014 Ahoi



## radbar.ch (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen nun eigentlich wird es ja nun Winter und es ist Zeit auf die Bretter zu stehen. 
Aber Nikolaus bringt Packete in die Bikeläden. So heute bei uns. Und sofort haben wir die Schachtel aufgerissen und die ersten Norco Aurum 2 2014 kamen zum Vorschein. Ab sofort bei uns im Laden anzusehen.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (6. Dezember 2013)

Weiß zu gefallen mit der Dorado!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (28. Dezember 2013)

Heute auch eins Bestellt. In S, die neuen sind ja richtig lang.


----------



## MightyMike (28. Dezember 2013)

Könnt ihr vielleicht schönere schärfere Fotos von dem Bike reinstellen?


----------



## derwaaal (16. April 2014)

Was ist denn das Ahoi für ein Modell?
Davon hab ich noch gar nichts gehört?!


----------



## saturno (16. April 2014)

das soll heißen norco 2014 und ahoi ist platt und soll so was wie aufmerksamkeit erzeugen......


----------

